# After update, receiving HDMI errors



## profet (Aug 27, 2004)

So I received the update to my Roamio Pro a couple of days ago. Since the update every time I go to watch TV I get an HDMI security error. I have never received these in the past. The only thing that has changed is the TiVo update.

My setup:

Tivo Roamio Pro -> Xbox One pass through -> Samsung TV
All connections are HDMI cables. 

The only way I can fix this issue (temporarily) is to kill the TV app in Xbox One and then restart the TV app.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

You should take the xbox out of the picture to see if that is the cause, and use another input to the TV if there is one.


----------



## profet (Aug 27, 2004)

Obviously having the Xbox One in the middle is the issue.

My point is that this setup worked fine for months before the update. Something in the update bugged this setup.


----------



## supasta (May 6, 2006)

I am having the same issue. I posted about it in the Xbox One thread after not finding any information about it elsewhere. My setup is exact, with a Sony TV. 

I am using an Amazon Basics HDMI cable from the TiVo to Xbox, and the included Xbox HDMI cable from the Xbox to the TV.

I have noticed that when I launch the TV app on the Xbox ("Xbox, watch TV"), and unplug and replug the HDMI cable on the rear of the TV, the problem is corrected instantly. The problem does not fix if the TV app is not launched on the Xbox. 

I will attempt to try different HDMI cables. I have a feeling that the Amazon Basics cables are an issue here, as I have had one other specific issue before with a previous Roamio update that was remedied by an HDMI cable switch. 

The problem has not affected recordings.


----------



## DCLocal (Feb 11, 2002)

I am also having the same issue and came here to see if I was alone. I have my TiVo (Premiere) connected to my XBOX One and then to my receiver. This setup has worked fine since I got the XBOX in November so this issue is new as of today. Very frustrating. I have no idea what kind of HDMI cables I'm using but they aren't cheap.

The fact that all was well yesterday and today I get the HDMI error points me to TiVo.

P.S. Unplugging the cable from the back of my TV as mentioned above worked for me too. At least a workaround for now... Thank you supasta!


----------



## nooneuknow (Feb 5, 2011)

Perhaps in order for TiVo to make their product work for those who don't have an Xbox, all they can do is eventually declare the Xbox configuration as an unsupported one.

This update fixed all my HDMI issues (as far as I can tell, so far), which were major ones. These were direct TiVo to TV HDMI connections, on three Roamios and three TVs.

TVs are: 1 Sony Bravia "almost smart TV", one Sony Bravia "dumb TV", and one Samsung "dumb TV".


----------



## supasta (May 6, 2006)

nooneuknow said:


> Perhaps in order for TiVo to make their product work for those who don't have an Xbox, all they can do is eventually declare the Xbox configuration as an unsupported one.


It appears that some Xbox/TiVo/HDMI problem was addressed in some fashion. 
However, I wonder if this 'fix' has created problems for some users. 


TiVoMargret said:


> - Fixed issues related to video freezing when the TiVo's HDMI was connected to an Xbox
> 
> --Margret


20.4.2 Release Notes Thread

It appears that TiVo is supporting Xbox pass-through in some way.


----------



## nooneuknow (Feb 5, 2011)

supasta said:


> It appears that some Xbox/TiVo/HDMI problem was addressed in some fashion.
> However, I wonder if this 'fix' has created problems for some users.
> 
> 20.4.2 Release Notes Thread
> ...


This is the same company that released an update that "fixed issues with 'green' network switches", only to later declare all network switches as "not supported" by saying "we do not support switches". IOW, they fixed an issue with energy-efficient switches, then started telling people that if the TiVo worked fine connected directly to the router (or with MoCA), that was as far as they would go in providing support (even though router ports are via an internal switch).

What's to stop them from doing the same with Xbox, and making it where support tells you that if the TiVo works without the Xbox in-line, that's as far as they go, as they do not support Xbox?

Just because TiVo tries a few things and posts it in release notes is no guarantee that the involved external device will be something TiVo support will allow to be plugged-in while seeking help.

I'm not saying it will go that way. I'm just thinking that the precedent for it going that way has already been set, based on the same logic you used (I think).


----------



## supasta (May 6, 2006)

You are absolutely correct. 
I just hope that their 'fix' didn't cause the probem that some of use are now experiencing.


----------



## DeepaTomas (Jul 9, 2014)

profet said:


> So I received the update to my Roamio Pro a couple of days ago. Since the update every time I go to watch TV I get an HDMI security error. I have never received these in the past. The only thing that has changed is the TiVo update.
> 
> My setup:
> 
> ...


What do you mean by HDMI security error - "HDMI not permitted"?


----------



## JWolff (Oct 30, 2002)

I am also having this issue as of the TiVo update. Everything was fine passing the TiVo Roamio signal through my Xbox One signal since November when the Xbox One came out. Now I get an "HDMI Not Permitted" error message from the TiVo. Just like a previous poster mentioned, if I unplug the HDMI cable and replug it into the TiVo the issue is resolved until the next time. 

I'm glad to see I'm not alone and it appears to have been caused by the TiVo software update, so now it's just a question of how we get this fixed.


----------



## jcole66 (Sep 15, 2003)

Like most everyone else on this thread I'm having the same problems. I'm part of the Xbox One 'Early Adopters' group and this problem was introduced with the July Update. I've reported it via the forums to have the Devs look into it. 

My work around fix is to use the Xbox Home button to go back to the Home screen and then force quit the TV App, wait a few seconds or launch a different App and then re-launch the TV App. That seems to be the quickest way about it. Before I realized it was actually the Xbox, I thought it was the TiVo and was rebooting my TiVo every time it happened. Quitting the Xbox TV App is certainly a faster way to get back to watching TV again. 

Lets hope the upcoming August Update (which should go out to us testers later this week) corrects this issue!


----------



## nooneuknow (Feb 5, 2011)

While I'm sorry to hear that Xbox users are having issues with this update, this update fixed my issues, AFAICT, so far.

Since my issues were just as serious, and involved direct HDMI connections, to more than one brand and age TV, I'll be honest and state that I will be very upset if the next update says "fixed Xbox HDMI issues", and re-introduces the issues I had before this update.

Perhaps the non-Xbox people viewing this thread, who had HDMI function improve, should drown TiVo with thanks. Otherwise, TiVo may not realize the "flip-side" of what they seem to keep fixing and breaking again, with HDMI.

I still find it laughable, that the same TiVo that says "we don't support (network) switches", is doing anything to insure they support Xbox.

Has it been proven, beyond doubt, that it isn't something with how Xbox works with HDMI (or doesn't), causing the problem? Somehow I doubt Microsoft has much motivation to insure TiVo compatibility...

No offense intended to those who have Xboxes intended (seriously).


----------



## profet (Aug 27, 2004)

It's sad that people seem to think that a fix for this issue is mutually exclusive to the HDMI fix that was released in this past update.

Unless you have extensive knowledge of the previous problem, the current problem, and the HDMI spec in general, there is no reason to conclude that a fix for this issue would reintroduce the other issue.


----------



## jcole66 (Sep 15, 2003)

Just to be clear on my earlier post. I'm NOT suggesting this is an issue that TiVo introduced in their update, but an issue Microsoft introduced in the latest Xbox One Update. I started seeing the HDMI error as soon as my Xbox One got the latest update during the Xbox testing phase. I reported it to the MS Testing forums but it appears a fix wasnt deployed before rolling this update out to the general population.



nooneuknow said:


> While I'm sorry to hear that Xbox users are having issues with this update, this update fixed my issues, AFAICT, so far.
> 
> Since my issues were just as serious, and involved direct HDMI connections, to more than one brand and age TV, I'll be honest and state that I will be very upset if the next update says "fixed Xbox HDMI issues", and re-introduces the issues I had before this update.
> 
> ...


----------



## nooneuknow (Feb 5, 2011)

jcole66 said:


> Just to be clear on my earlier post. I'm NOT suggesting this is an issue that TiVo introduced in their update, but an issue Microsoft introduced in the latest Xbox One Update. I started seeing the HDMI error as soon as my Xbox One got the latest update during the Xbox testing phase. I reported it to the MS Testing forums but it appears a fix wasnt deployed before rolling this update out to the general population.


I guess it's a good thing I chose to comment, or others might have thought you were speaking of the "Summer" TiVo update, also currently rolling now (July).


----------



## tlc (May 30, 2002)

We got this error for the first time today. Reseated all the cables, power cycled the AVR and TV -- no change. Only rebooting the Premiere XL4 cleared it. Tivo->AVR->TV, all HDMI.


----------



## Jadan (Jan 8, 2008)

Like the rest of you, Im getting this issue. I had been switching the input on my TV, that did the trick for months. But now nothing seems to do the trick. I had to pull my hdmi cable from my xbox and go into a switcher. Im not happy with this solution at all, but I guess I can watch some form of tv. Im on an old Tivo Series 3 box. I hope this gets resolved, cant handle the blank screens or the Tivo errors anymore. Seems lame at this day and age to have a hdmi security error every time I turn on my tv thru my xbox one. 

Have any of you tried running the cable into a switcher first and then into the xbox? Gunna try that tomorrow and see if it can bypass the error.


----------

